# looking for properties in cyprus



## sue (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all, just need some advise is it worth me buying a resale property or a new one in Cyprus. My main concern is the after sales care, is it easy to get work done on a resale with some sort of guarantee, using local trades men?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved your post here to the Cyprus section, so that you could get a more informed response.


----------



## crampp (Mar 5, 2008)

Sue,

I work for a developer out here so ask me any questions you have and I'll try to answer them.
Your post was a bit vague, but I'll try to answer what I think you want. The difference between buying new and resale in Cyprus is basically the same as England. No maintenance, builders guarantee etc. I won't go into it as I'm not posting to get business.

If you go resale route (as we are) it depends on how old the property is and what the general state of repair the building as to if you think all the disruption is worth the hassle. Most resale's are not too old under 15 years so still relatively new by UK standards. These are a good buy but will need a small amount of upkeep. If you go for a treaditional stone house in need of full renovation and expect to pay someone to do the work while you stay in the UK these usually do not go to plan time wise and people get impatiant and lose interest or fire the builder and try to do it themselves. In this case it is better to be over here and supervise the work as it happens as the way of life is not work oreintated as the UK (which is why you want to be here!).

Have you been to Cyprus many times? Do you know which area would suit you? What life style are you aiming at? Do you need to be near schools?

so many questions to ask......

Post any further details and I'll try to help you otherwise email me at (SNIP) for confidential replies.

Good luck.
It's great here if you get into the lifestyle..

Paul


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Sue, Looks like you've found a good contact in Paul; who should know the ins and outs. Like he quite rightly states don't expect 10 year guarantees as in the UK, the most you get is one year, hence the importance of identifying any faults at an early stage. The pace is somewhat slower which reflects itself in trying to get things done. After all it can get very hot, which would probably slow the pace of most of us. I'm reliably informed from web site information there are a number of British builders over there who are equal to the task? 
How long have you been there Paul ~ was finding employment a matter of being in the right place at the right time? We have a property being built, but may not 'relocate' for at least 12 months, mainly due to fewer employment opportunities for non Cypriots and the need to ensure we are financially stable?
Regards, Chris


----------



## crampp (Mar 5, 2008)

Chris,
Been here nearly a year now. I had reservations regarding job availability so my wife & I managed to secure jobs before we arrived. Job turned out to be a bit crap so I applied for 2 jobs, got 2 interviews and moved to another employer in 2 weeks. There's always bar work if things get desperate but if you have a bit of motivation you'll have no problems.
the only thing is don't live the holiday lifestyle every night. Go out once or twice a week like you would in the UK and you'll be ok. It's the people that come over here with equity from a house sale, rent a house, go down the pub every night, end up going home skint.

(SNIP)


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Paul for your response ~ I can see exactly where your coming from. Yes enjoy the life style, but yes it's not a holiday. As for me I have to be gamefully employed, even though I have an occupational pension. Retiring at 49 was a bit young for me. Any hints on where best to look for jobs ~ I've previously been advised to check the local newspapers such as the Paphos News. Already tried the Soveriegn State Authority (MOD). Received a very nice response back from their HR, but seems a closed shop to non service personnel, unless you're a Judge or Barrister! Are there any employment agencies worth a try?
Kind Regards, Chris


----------



## sue (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Paul.

Thanks for your very quick reply. I'm looking for a house/ flat in the Paphos area, up as far as Peyia.The type of accommodation i'm looking for would have to be very low maintenance. (i.e, ready to move into ) maybe two/three years old. Near a school would be good, as i'm looking for a teaching position. I'm also looking into joining the Hash House Harriers. As for lifestyle, all I'm looking for, is to get out of the British rat race, and to see the sun more than 3 times a year and make some friends. Paul, I'm very new to this e-mail stuff would you be so kind to tell what SNIP stands for? 

Thank you

Sue


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Take a look sue at my link at bottem they have all types around paphos
good luck.
Tricia


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Hash House Harriers?*

Hi Sue, Who are the 'Hash House Harriers'? I'm probably totally off beam, but are they a local running club in Cyprus. Only asking as I'm into running and mountain biking?
Regards, Chris: 





sue said:


> Hi Paul.
> 
> Thanks for your very quick reply. I'm looking for a house/ flat in the Paphos area, up as far as Peyia.The type of accommodation i'm looking for would have to be very low maintenance. (i.e, ready to move into ) maybe two/three years old. Near a school would be good, as i'm looking for a teaching position. I'm also looking into joining the Hash House Harriers. As for lifestyle, all I'm looking for, is to get out of the British rat race, and to see the sun more than 3 times a year and make some friends. Paul, I'm very new to this e-mail stuff would you be so kind to tell what SNIP stands for?
> 
> ...


----------



## sue (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Chris and Andrea

The Hash House Harriers are a running/walking/drinking social club. Where you can find info about local and charity events. This is a club for Expats, you meet once a week for a few hours, but you can go when you feel like it. Most people take a cool box of booze or soft drinks with them. In short it's a fun time. The Hash House Harriers are advertised in "The Cyprus Weekly".

Many thank to Tricia for the link i will be looking into that.

Many Thanks all

Sue


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Harriers sound fun but i think walking is as far as i would get .lol
Tricia


----------



## sue (Dec 29, 2007)

Me too, it's all about meeting poeple and having same fun. Maybe I will meet there one day.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

You never know Sue. Paphos is a small place We hope to move over early next year,we have a apartment that we let out and use when we can.My sister-inlaw has also bought off-plan(as we did) in Payia and will join us in a few years.Pm me if you want to chat .
Tricia


----------



## sue (Dec 29, 2007)

I would love to chat but i do not know what Pm means, would you please let me know.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sue said:


> I would love to chat but i do not know what Pm means, would you please let me know.


Sue if you click on someones screen name you will see an option to send a private message


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi sue or click on my name and send a e-mail. chat soon.
tricia


----------



## lainey63 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Cyprus*

Hi Sue
Just found your post about looking for property in Paphos.
We have a property in Paphos which we advertised as sale or swap, could be what your looking for why dont you check it out. Its titled 'Cyprus for Anywhere in UK'
Have a look & let us know what you think.
Also we lived there for 4 years with kids so if theres anything else you would like to know about schools etc we'd be happy to offer any advice or help.
Lainey


----------

